# C4D inspiration ...



## GRUBER (1. Dezember 2004)

Tach Leude,

also ich benutze C4D jetzt schon so ein halbes Jahr und nun will ich mich an was größeres rantrauen. 

Im Forum wird ja auch immer so ein Contest gemacht und ich hab mir das alles mal so angeschaut und muss sagen ... ja solche große Projekte möchte ich auch mal machen. 

Nun zu meinem "Problem". Mir fällt nicht ein, was ich nachbauen könnte. Ich dachte an eine Burg oder etwas mit Mittelalter, aber ich find nichts gutes. Dann dachte ich etwas aus World of Warcraft bzw das Warcraft Universum. Aber auch nichts gefunden. Ich will ja auch keine Character machen. Dann kam ich auf den Film Minority Report. Aber auch da fand ich nichts gutes.


Ich such eine Mittelalterlandschaft oder eine futuristische Landschaft/Stadt. Bitte helft mir ich bin schon voll verzweifelt!


MfG

GRUBER


----------



## JensDenker (1. Dezember 2004)

hi,

wie wäre es damit:
http://www.kgi.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/projekte/rub_expo/k5/u1abb16.jpg
oder hiermit:
http://www.salzburgs.com/milo/lh_bath.jpg


Gruss Jens


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Dezember 2004)

Verbringe doch einfach mal einen Tag auf http://cgtalk.com/ ... danach bist du bestimmt ordentlich inspiriert


----------



## GRUBER (1. Dezember 2004)

danke,

@JensDenker: Das erste ist nicht so gut ich hatte mir eher so ne Fantasy Burg vorgestellt, aber das 2. ist dafür umso besser ! Gefällt mir gut werde ich vielleicht aml in Angriff nehmen. DANKE

@radde': Interessanter Link. Allerdings kann ich da ja nur die nachgebauten Sachen nochmals nachbauen. Aber für den Anfang schon mal gut. DANKE


Wer noch Vorschläge hat postet bitte diese 


EDIT: hab meine Meinung geändert hammer GEIL die Site Xtreme Cool einfach nur genial danke danke danke danke danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Dezember 2004)

GRUBER hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings kann ich da ja nur die nachgebauten Sachen nochmals nachbauen.



Du sollst ja auch nicht die Graphiken nachbauen, sondern die Einflüsse auf dich wirken lassen.


----------

